
Open Source Spatial Analysis Tools for Python: A Quick Guide - Pablo1856
https://makepath.com/open-source-spatial-analysis-tools-a-quick-guide/
======
kndjckt
No mention of H3! The hexagonal spatial index
[https://eng.uber.com/h3/](https://eng.uber.com/h3/) . This library has been a
game changer for my work. Before I had to create hexagonal grids using shapely
and then use spatial joins to aggregate the data. With H3 you can go from a
point to a hex really quickly.

Here’s the python wrapper for the library-
[https://github.com/uber/h3-py](https://github.com/uber/h3-py)

~~~
Pablo1856
@kndjckt we just added H3 to the post per your suggestion. Thank you!

------
jssmith
Would any of these be useful for working with Johns Hopkins Covid-19 data?
There are some web interfaces but analyzing and visualizing with Python would
be more flexible.

([https://data.humdata.org/dataset/novel-
coronavirus-2019-ncov...](https://data.humdata.org/dataset/novel-
coronavirus-2019-ncov-cases)).

~~~
Pablo1856
Absolutely! The team at makepath is currently working with Safegraph data to
tackle Covid along with SUNY-ESF. I will pass this along to the team.
[https://makepath.com/covid-19-public-private-partnership-
syr...](https://makepath.com/covid-19-public-private-partnership-syracuse-
university-college-of-environmental-science-and-makepath-working-with-
safegraph-to-understand-virus-mortality/)

------
guynirpaz
Great article, very well written and clear. Also with COVID - very relevant
for many of us.

~~~
Pablo1856
Thank you! Yes, we are putting these to work on the COVID issue with the
Safegraph data consortium

------
sfalc
Awesome list. I've been playing with Fiona for a few years, but I'll need to
take a look at some of these other modules like Shapely.

------
Pablo1856
We put together a list of free spatial analysis tools for Python. Please let
us know your comments and/or ideas.

------
phlarebot
Cool, Might have to write a python submodule to use some of this sometime,
since we do have a lot of geo data.

------
slbenso1
This is a great summary, I'll take a harder look at these

------
johnsmith12309
Thanks for putting this together, Pablo. Super insightful!

------
chaoslawful
Great article!

------
raminnn
Great Insight!

------
bark0111
Great article!

------
chalaschek
Great list!

